# tiger blood products?



## bucksta66 (Mar 13, 2007)

anyone ever tried any tiger blood products such as decablood,sustablood 250etc;? they have a website but, just wondering if anyone has ever tried any of it:sniper: http://www.anasci.org/vB/images/smilies/sniper.gif
:sniper:


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 13, 2007)

Got your Pm. I checked the site you mention...
The SHITTIEST prices Ive ever seen! Do yourself a favor my friend and keep searching. Dont let them Guys ass rape ya with those prices  
68$ for a ONE 10iu vial Of Jintropin!!! Bahahah Holy Shite!
Lets see that would be 680$ for One 100iu Kit!!! Worst Prices Ive ever seen.


----------

